# Anybody



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

heard anything about a couple guys catching (4) 20lbs+ cats from lindenwood park area on the red river on Tuesday night? If so have you seen pictures? Craig


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

ah havent heard of that, every time i go to lindenwood i just catch big carp. probably cuz all the campers throw junk in their. I doubt 4 big ones were caught there, but anythings possible i guess.


----------

